

Goodbye, Google (2009) - shache
http://stopdesign.com/archive/2009/03/20/goodbye-google.html

======
lazugod
This is from 2009.

~~~
obviouslygreen
The number of one-year-old-plus postings here recently kind of puzzles me.
They're often quite interesting, but isn't this Hacker _News?_ Are we really
living in such boring times for tech that there's really nothing worth talking
about happening _now?_

~~~
yarianluis
Hacker News isn't just strictly news anymore than the New York Times is
strictly about New York.

We do live in boring times. The 24/7 media cycle may have taught us otherwise.
But day-to-day, not that much new events happens. The way I see Hacker News,
it's a place for smart hackers to post interesting articles. If other hackers
find the article interesting, that's all that matters.

~~~
obviouslygreen
Of course HN isn't specifically anything other than a repository of links. And
if people find old articles interesting, that's great; like I said, a lot of
them are to me as well.

But there is so much else going on around the world that I don't see the point
in rehashing three-year-old change-of-employment announcements.

I'm not trying to incur the ire of the love-it-or-leave-it crowd, so I'll just
leave it at that.

~~~
yarianluis
Fair enough.

------
andejani
Designers apparently have a lot more power inside Google today. E.g., contrast
this blog post with: [http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/24/3904134/google-
redesign-ho...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/24/3904134/google-redesign-how-
larry-page-engineered-beautiful-revolution)

------
wicknicks
This is an old post (and I'm pretty sure I read it here on HN). Please change
the title to reflect the year of publication -- 2009.

